# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua blok

## Trung Le

Như tieu đề em vẫn cần mua 1so blok ray sau:
- blok ray nsk (mã s20 hoặc ls20) :2-4 cái 
-blok ray THK (ssr20 loại 4lo) :3 cái
-blok ray iko (MES20) :4 cái

Bác nào có dư thi nhượng lại cho em...em cảm ơn lắm lắm

----------


## Trung Le

Em vẫn cần những thứ trên..bác nào có nhượng lại em với

----------

